# Training Calendar



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been working with a coach on and off for a couple of years now. I've put the calendar online if anyone is interested in seeing the type of schedule a decent coach will put together for you.

Training Calendar | DosTamales


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome! What category racer are you?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice info .... BUT -- posting that without some clarification is nearly a disservice to the uninitiated. 

You realize that a statement like, "_the type of schedule a decent coach will put together for you_" is totally subjective, right? It's actually a program that a coach put together for YOU. Since training programs are totally dependent on performance goals, current fitness, strength, and at least a dozen other variables, making it sound like this is a great program for whomever might read your post would be pretty misleading for someone who might not know better.

edited to add: not trying to jump your a$s for posting this, it's interesting. But I also know how often rookies/newbies get on this forum asking, "how should I train?" ..... don't want to leave the impression that all they have to do is follow 'this great training plan'.


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

JustTooBig said:


> Nice info .... BUT -- posting that without some clarification is nearly a disservice to the uninitiated.
> 
> You realize that a statement like, "_the type of schedule a decent coach will put together for you_" is totally subjective, right? It's actually a program that a coach put together for YOU. Since training programs are totally dependent on performance goals, current fitness, strength, and at least a dozen other variables, making it sound like this is a great program for whomever might read your post would be pretty misleading for someone who might not know better.


Yup, I completely understand the program is designed for ME. If it helps someone else along the way... great.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, not cool.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for posting.

It's always fun to see what others are doing.

Most of the folk complaining have high post counts - makes them feel good about themselves ; )


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

im not a racer but i did notice that most of your training in the beginning of the season were for threshold. i know later in the year it gets specific to probably the kind of race/event youre going to be doing. 

how can anyone not see improvements if they have a good base and start doing intervals? its a structured plan, thats a better start than most people that want to get better can come up with on their own.


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

specialized2k10 said:


> im not a racer but i did notice that most of your training in the beginning of the season were for threshold. i know later in the year it gets specific to probably the kind of race/event youre going to be doing.
> 
> how can anyone not see improvements if they have a good base and start doing intervals? its a structured plan, thats a better start than most people that want to get better can come up with on their own.


My intent in posting my calendar is to give an idea of what kind of structure a coach will build. There are some who will be able to create their own structure based on what is posted.


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

woodys737 said:


> very cool! Thanks!


：mad2：：mad2：


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

playijssica said:


> ：mad2：：mad2：


:aureola::aureola:


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

playijssica said:


> :aureola::aureola:


:aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

playijssica said:


> :aureola::aureola::aureola:


:aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## playijssica (Sep 1, 2011)

playijssica said:


> :aureola::aureola::aureola:


:aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## baldmanrunning (Aug 12, 2008)

kentbrockman said:


> I've been working with a coach on and off for a couple of years now. I've put the calendar online if anyone is interested in seeing the type of schedule a decent coach will put together for you.
> 
> Training Calendar | DosTamales


Not to revive a dead thread, but we're from the same neck of the woods. I'm in WJ. Nice to meet you.


----------

